# Waystation Review. Knoxville.



## Bendixontherails (May 26, 2009)

Spent several days @ IBRR's waystation, and have to say; WOW. They fuckin hook it up like mad. Great food ( thanx Diamond!), good stories, hot showers, and a sweet ass info station. all the maps and shit you'd ever need ( Thanx Rise!) and fuckin great people. They really got a little slice of hobo heaven there. They found me work every day (easy shit & good pay), and I am here to tell you they won't do you wrong. 

IBRR is a good guy, one of the actual 'ol-timers' we all want to buy a drink and pick their brains. knowledgeable, intense and to the point, he does not mince words or fuck around. be honest and open with him and he'll do you right. Screw him over at your own peril.

I highly recommend anyone who actually rides stopping through if you are in the area. Good People.


----------

